# Fluff Wise everyone hates the Tyranids



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Tyranids are so hated it states in the blood angel codex they teamed up with necrons to kill them. Even eldar join up with there xenophobic neighbors the space marine. Is there any other insane match ups the tyranids have caused


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

There's a thread on here somewhere called "tau what noobs" that makes reference to when a sept world was attacked by a hive fleet but necrons emerged from the moon and destroyed them. Then the necrons descended down to the planet where the ethereal welcomed them. The planet was harvested quickly...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Supersonic Banana said:


> There's a thread on here somewhere called "tau what noobs" that makes reference to when a sept world was attacked by a hive fleet but necrons emerged from the moon and destroyed them. Then the necrons descended down to the planet where the ethereal welcomed them. The planet was harvested quickly...


thats what we called a nec win


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> There's a thread on here somewhere called "tau what noobs" that makes reference to when a sept world was attacked by a hive fleet but necrons emerged from the moon and destroyed them. Then the necrons descended down to the planet where the ethereal welcomed them. The planet was harvested quickly...


I don't think that would be considered a "team-up" unless the battle was taken to the ground, but it very well might have been.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Supersonic Banana said:


> There's a thread on here somewhere called "tau what noobs" that makes reference to when a sept world was attacked by a hive fleet but necrons emerged from the moon and destroyed them. Then the necrons descended down to the planet where the ethereal welcomed them. The planet was harvested quickly...



What a damn fail... :laugh:


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

Supersonic Banana said:


> There's a thread on here somewhere called "tau what noobs" that makes reference to when a sept world was attacked by a hive fleet but necrons emerged from the moon and destroyed them. Then the necrons descended down to the planet where the ethereal welcomed them. The planet was harvested quickly...


^That would be Hive Fleet Gorgan (075902.m41)^
Hive ships separate from the main body of the Hive Fleet Gorgan and descend upon the Tau colony of Ka'mais. Bitter fighitng erupts as a fleet of Necron starships unexpectedly emerges from Ka'mais' dead moon. The outnumbered Tyrranid ships are destroyed...but yeh what you said lol

Then the necrons start to harvest ka'mais lol
"where saved!!...nope we are screwed."


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't know any specific instances, but it does seem that I have heard of at least a couple of instances where Eldar have teamed up with other races to fight of a tyranid invasion or two.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Waaagh_Bong said:


> ^That would be Hive Fleet Gorgan (075902.m41)^
> Hive ships separate from the main body of the Hive Fleet Gorgan and descend upon the Tau colony of Ka'mais. Bitter fighitng erupts as a fleet of Necron starships unexpectedly emerges from Ka'mais' dead moon. The outnumbered Tyrranid ships are destroyed...but yeh what you said lol
> 
> Then the necrons start to harvest ka'mais lol
> "where saved!!...nope we are screwed."


The necron actually outnumbered the tyranid ships? Poor bastards didn't stand a chance.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

When tyranids do show up, they are usually in enough numbers to be a problem that warrants them to be "the greater threat" than any given conflict on going at the time. 
Any instance when two factions don't stop fighting when the tyranids show up more than likely results in everyone being devoured.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Tyranids, next to Necrons, are one the largest threats to the Imperium, and the galaxy. Their numbers and strength are sufficient to overwhelm the various factions if they don't take the pragmatic option. In addition, they're fairly abhorrent and/or scary to most factions from what I recall, disrupting psykers, angering Chaos, being living, angering Necrons, Imperium is no-brainer, Eldar don't want the other races to fall to Tyranids as they'll be next, etc., etc.

Very easy to see why they're picked on.


----------



## manyfist (Aug 14, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Tyranids, next to Necrons, are one the largest threats to the Imperium, and the galaxy. Their numbers and strength are sufficient to overwhelm the various factions if they don't take the pragmatic option. In addition, they're fairly abhorrent and/or scary to most factions from what I recall, disrupting psykers, angering Chaos, being living, angering Necrons, Imperium is no-brainer, Eldar don't want the other races to fall to Tyranids as they'll be next, etc., etc.
> 
> Very easy to see why they're picked on.


I say they ARE the biggest threat, because they're not waiting they're invading and devouring more worlds than Necrons have. Tyranids are more like that growing Teen that's eating you out of house and home, and Necrons are grumpy old men.


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

If you chance apon one, run away as they think your a large drumstick with feet XD


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yet more nid bashing. You know, they eat when they`re upset. It`s no bloody wonder!


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

manyfist said:


> I say they ARE the biggest threat, because they're not waiting they're invading and devouring more worlds than Necrons have. Tyranids are more like that growing Teen that's eating you out of house and home, and Necrons are grumpy old men.


I say they are a huge threat as well. Hive Fleet Megalodon is still crushing world after world. Megalodon was a small break off of Kraken, now its a large Hive Fleet of its own. Leviathan has reached far in the impeirum as well.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Chaos is the biggest threat to the imperium, as far as we know the daemonic legions outnumber the tyranids 10 to 1, the orks are also a massive threat that could overrun the imperium if they stop fighting each other. 

The imperium is made up of billion of worlds, tyranid fleets tend to cause a dent every few hundred years then fizzle out, orks and chaos are a constant threat. 

Think of tyranids as a flash flood, their rare but cause quite a bit of devestation when they occur. Chaos, orks and other threats are more akin to a raging river that has to be constantly monitored and guarded against or would cause devestation

Don't get me wrong the hive fleets are dangerous but we can't say they are going to eat the universe, for all we know the tyranids are all but extinct.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

"Fluff wise everyone hates the tyranids"

Put simply, they bore me.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Bugs, Mr. Rico. Zillions of them.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree that Tyrnaids are a vey big threat to the Imperium but I think that Necrons overpower them. Tyranids use biologically based weaponry to kill other living things, the necrons are made ov metal and therefore most ov their ranged weapons are useless.

I've heard from a friend ov mine that he read that some tyranid hive ships have veered away from a planet just because there was Necron activity there.

Someone suggested this to me, "What if two tyranid fleets invaded a planet? Would they fight each other?" i don't think they would because they are controlled by the Hive Mind; even though different HQ has a link to it, it is still shared throughout them. What do you think?


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I've heard from a friend ov mine that he read that some tyranid hive ships have veered away from a planet just because there was Necron activity there


now you have caught my attention. If you could post some info on this^ i would enjoy reading it.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I will if I see him again. But it sounds reasonable. If you go to a planet to harvest all life on, don't go to the one covered with robots!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Someone suggested this to me, "What if two tyranid fleets invaded a planet? Would they fight each other?" i don't think they would because they are controlled by the Hive Mind; even though different HQ has a link to it, it is still shared throughout them. What do you think?


I read somewhere I think it was one of the dexes maybes lex. That 2 hive fleets will attack eachother over a planet, think of it as sort of a competition the winner eats the loser and then eats the planet, and becomes even stronger than it and the other fleet was before.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

When 2 hive fleets meet they fight to the end, as all biomass is recyled theres no cost to the race, but rather the best parts of both fleets are incorporated into the new victor.

Theres stories in the old tyranid dex about tyranids avioding tomb worlds but its caused much debate as to why. Personally i take the view that they avoid tomb worlds simply because they tend to be dead worlds barren of life, so the nids gain nothing from attacking husks as theres no biomass


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

Barnster said:


> When 2 hive fleets meet they fight to the end, as all biomass is recyled theres no cost to the race, but rather the best parts of both fleets are incorporated into the new victor.
> 
> Theres stories in the old tyranid dex about tyranids avioding tomb worlds but its caused much debate as to why. Personally i take the view that they avoid tomb worlds simply because they tend to be dead worlds barren of life, so the nids gain nothing from attacking husks as theres no biomass


Thanks for the information :victory:


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

If Tyranids landed in Europe, the armies of France and Germany would band _together_ to fight them - 'nuff said.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Barnster said:


> When 2 hive fleets meet they fight to the end, as all biomass is recyled theres no cost to the race, but rather the best parts of both fleets are incorporated into the new victor.
> 
> Theres stories in the old tyranid dex about tyranids avioding tomb worlds but its caused much debate as to why. Personally i take the view that they avoid tomb worlds simply because they tend to be dead worlds barren of life, so the nids gain nothing from attacking husks as theres no biomass


Hive fleets don't fight each other, they all follow the same directives and fighting consumes too much energy. I think you have missed out some important physical imperatives in your assumption.

Some people have thought about the link that there might be between Tyranids and Necrons. Currently the most likely link is the Old Ones. Tyranids are a bio-engineered race created by the Old Ones to sterilise the galaxy and prevent the Necrons from progressing beyond a Phase 1 Awakening (Exploration for sufficient prey races) by removing all sentient prey races. This is also why they avoid Tomb Worlds at all cost, just in case they accidentally wake one up themselves.

Most Tomb Worlds are not devoid of life, although they were at the time the Necrons went into hibernation. 60,000,000 years is a long time, in most cases new life has evolved.

The Nids arrived a little late to the party, by only a few thousand years which is not much considering the 60,000,000+ year interval, but it is now very much 'horses and stable doors'. Necrons are about to trigger into a Phase 2 Awakening: Galactic Conquest. Once that happens you can probably expect a change in Tyranid behaviour of some kind based on Old One contingency plans - this will probably still mean avoiding Necrons but also an accelerated progress through the galaxy to delay and minimise Necron Phase 3 (Harvest).


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Turkeyspit said:


> If Tyranids landed in Europe, the armies of France and Germany would band _together_ to fight them - 'nuff said.


France would surrender instantly. This is a good thing, because the Tyranids will then absorb the surrender gene and leave our planet.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

There has to be a real reason that nids avoid necrons. The whole no biomass reasoning is rubbish since Leviathan invaded and ate Gryphonne 4. A forge world in which the entire planet surface was made of metal. You are telling me that was a place worth invading for extra biomass.

Think of the nids as aliens from the alien franchise (they are very similar and you know it) andthen look at the AvP movies (I know they are terrible but that is not the point) the humans often ally with the predators to destroy the bugs before they become a severe problem.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> There has to be a real reason that nids avoid necrons. The whole no biomass reasoning is rubbish since Leviathan invaded and ate Gryphonne 4. A forge world in which the entire planet surface was made of metal. You are telling me that was a place worth invading for extra biomass.


Gryphonne 4 had humans/animals on it. Maybe the Hive mind senses the necs and avoid it cause it doesn't want to fight something it can't get biomass from, I don't think they can eat necs.


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> There has to be a real reason that nids avoid necrons. The whole no biomass reasoning is rubbish since Leviathan invaded and ate Gryphonne 4. A forge world in which the entire planet surface was made of metal. You are telling me that was a place worth invading for extra biomass.


 i would want to stop a forge world from being able to aid the other worlds around it, worlds like New hope and some other great looking biomas. Necrons most be rude when it comes to sharing things. You are right biomas was not a key player in the attack on Gryphonne IV.

What killed the chapter planet of Posul? or was it one of the worlds Inquisitor Kryptman ordered the destrunction of?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I got in contact with that friend ov mine and he sent me this link, hope it helps. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=54270


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I got in contact with that friend ov mine and he sent me this link, hope it helps. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=54270


hey thanks for the follow upk:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

darklove said:


> Hive fleets don't fight each other, they all follow the same directives and fighting consumes too much energy. I think you have missed out some important physical imperatives in your assumption.


Yes they do- it's stated official background from the Tyranid Codex (4th Edition not 5th), if 2 Hive Fleets are deprived off other prey they'll turn on each other and the winner will emerge biologically superior.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Ah but times change, remember when there was a time that Orks didn't come from spores? 
5th ed. Tyranids are all happy clappy when they meet each other, following Psychic prey down gravity wells means they are never far from the next meal. 
Terra is in for a big shock very soon if you look at the maps in the Tyranid Codex.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

darklove said:


> Ah but times change, remember when there was a time that Orks didn't come from spores?
> 5th ed. Tyranids are all happy clappy when they meet each other, following Psychic prey down gravity wells means they are never far from the next meal.
> Terra is in for a big shock very soon if you look at the maps in the Tyranid Codex.


It was the 4th edition Codex not 2nd, and nothing in 5th has retconned it.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

As far as I am aware Posul still exists. The Mortificators chapter can override an inquisitorial order and since they still survive I think.


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

darklove said:


> Ah but times change, remember when there was a time that Orks didn't come from spores?
> 5th ed. Tyranids are all happy clappy when they meet each other, following Psychic prey down gravity wells means they are never far from the next meal.
> Terra is in for a big shock very soon if you look at the maps in the Tyranid Codex.


i know man they are pretty much one house down at this point.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

The Boz said:


> France would surrender instantly. This is a good thing, because the Tyranids will then absorb the surrender gene and leave our planet.


Well played, good sir! k:


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

darklove said:


> Hive fleets don't fight each other, they all follow the same directives and fighting consumes too much energy. I think you have missed out some important physical imperatives in your assumption.
> 
> *Some people have thought about the link that there might be between Tyranids and Necrons. Currently the most likely link is the Old Ones. Tyranids are a bio-engineered race created by the Old Ones to sterilise the galaxy and prevent the Necrons from progressing beyond a Phase 1 Awakening (Exploration for sufficient prey races) by removing all sentient prey races. This is also why they avoid Tomb Worlds at all cost, just in case they accidentally wake one up themselves.*
> 
> ...


Didn't the Old Ones also create Orks though?

I believe your opinion is right, that is my view also, just trying to tie up loose ends.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Ok, so the history:

Old Ones had a long and nasty War in Heaven with the Necrontyr and C'tan. The Old Ones were losing very badly and so they started to knock it up a notch. The big thing that the Old Ones were into was bio-engineering. They created the Eldar and the Krok (that later became Orks) and many other races, in an attempt to find a way of halting the Necrons. The Orks, as they are now, were the very last to be created in this Galaxy and intended to guard the final bastions of the Old Ones. It was all too late, however, and the Old Ones fled the Galaxy never to be seen again.

Because the Orks are such a new race they never encountered the Nightbringer and thus have no fear of Death, the fear that the Nightbringer imprinted on the genes of all other races.

It is almost certain that some Old Ones survived and possibly travelled beyond the galactic fringe. Their Warp travel would have been severely disrupted by this time, and they would have had to remove almost all Psychic creatures from amongst them for fear of the Enslavers finding them, but they could have managed to establish some form of base in the space between Galaxies.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd agree with Necrons not really being a tempting target for the Hive Fleets. First, necrons are purely made of metal, therefore not really providing an incentive of the biomass (which has been brought up before). Secondly, after their first encounters with the Necrons, the Overmind (or whatever its called) probably realizes that the necrons' weapon systems actually disintegrate, down to the molecular level, anything they touch. Any forces lost to necron weapons would be unrecoverable as biomass, with little to nothing to gain in return. It could be that the Hive Mind is actually pragmatic, leaving the Necrons until they have such overwhelming strength and numbers that the losses suffered would be inconsequential before the Fleets move on to another galaxy.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree with Darklove, the theory makes sense. The Old Ones are the only race we know of to have that kind of genetic engineering prowess and the will and motives to implement it.

If the tyranids succeed in harvesting all biomass, they will have finally achieved what the Old Ones had sought all along: a unified galaxy of life. 

This would starve the chaos powes of worshippers as well as mobilizing a force actually capable of resisting the necrons. I know I`m stretching it now, but the nids may even be able to produce some kind of massive bioship able to generate vast amounts of psychic energy: a biological version of the talismans of vaul.

@BOC: Necrons being made of metal is not a deterrant in itself. The issue is phase out and the ramifications of gauss weaponry as you said. It is literally the only scenario where the nids have everything to lose for nothing to gain. That is why they avoid the necrons _for the time being._ But I have no doubt that when push comes to shove, the nids will happily let loose upon the metal boys, finally fulfilling their true purpose.

History has shown that for now, tyranids need more than their normally overwhelming numbers to fight the necs.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

darklove said:


> It was all too late, however, and the Old Ones fled the Galaxy never to be seen again.


Actually the degenerate remanents of the Old Ones still reside in this Galaxy, though in ever decreasing numbers.



darklove said:


> It is almost certain that some Old Ones survived and possibly travelled beyond the galactic fringe. Their Warp travel would have been severely disrupted by this time, and they would have had to remove almost all Psychic creatures from amongst them for fear of the Enslavers finding them, but they could have managed to establish some form of base in the space between Galaxies.


Remove almost all psychic creatures? The Old Ones themselves were a race of psykers!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

True, but they knew how to control it - random psychics were a beacon for Enslavers, which was what really doomed them. So they were vulnerable to the Enslavers because of their own creations. The degenerate remnants of Old Ones in the Galaxy are weak and hunted. Those that left the Galaxy had the 'chance to build anew in a golden land of opportunity and adventure'... or something like that but in a grim and dark fantasy sort of way...


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

The Boz said:


> France would surrender instantly. This is a good thing, because the Tyranids will then absorb the surrender gene and leave our planet.


my god..he's right.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Komrad said:


> my god..he's right.


_*cough*_except France probably have better war record than Britain_*cough*_
Seriously in all the Wars France has participated in as a nation it's won the majority, like 100 out of 148, and drawn about 10- I doubt Britain could say the same.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

French victories in France vs France don't count!


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

*all this france talk made me think of this LOL!*

*



*icknose: this is way off topic lol


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Waaagh_Bong said:


> *all this france talk made me think of this LOL!*
> 
> *YouTube- The End of the World*icknose: this is way off topic lol



How doe you post the youtube thingingy in the chat?

I tryed but failed


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

darklove said:


> Ok, so the history:
> 
> Old Ones had a long and nasty War in Heaven with the Necrontyr and C'tan. The Old Ones were losing very badly and so they started to knock it up a notch. The big thing that the Old Ones were into was bio-engineering. They created the Eldar and the Krok (that later became Orks) and many other races, in an attempt to find a way of halting the Necrons. The Orks, as they are now, were the very last to be created in this Galaxy and intended to guard the final bastions of the Old Ones. It was all too late, however, and the Old Ones fled the Galaxy never to be seen again.
> 
> ...



The problem with pulling things from GW these days is some things got cut from the fluff and others added so its hit and miss. 

The C'Tan were pulled out of GW's ass in 3rd edition to add some fluff to the Necrons.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Justindkates said:


> The C'Tan were pulled out of GW's ass in 3rd edition to add some fluff to the Necrons.


Although they were included before that, back in second edition they had a fleeting mention I believe.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Although they were included before that, back in second edition they had a fleeting mention I believe.


I joined the hobby just before 4th ed, so I`ll take your word for this.

It does seem to suggest that the amount of retcon and new fluff being added are all pointing to one thing, one thing which may shock some of you;

GW are just making all this stuff up. :biggrin:


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I don't. Hahaha. But I think people dislike the tyranids because fluff portrays them as a endless horde which for the moment is at pause until they can get rid of the orks.


----------

